# Rentals in/near Zamalek



## Quick Ben

Hi all 

I have got a job in Cairo and will be coming at start of July.

The office is in Zamalek so I want somewhere either on the island or maybe just across 15 may bridge.

The initial contract is for 6 months though it will probably be extended thereafter. The company says i may be better getting a serviced apartment to be honest i dont really know what the services are in practice is it basically just cleaning?

Can anyone give me any tips

Whats the difference between a serviced apartment and a normal one?

How much would serviced apartment cost relative to normal one ?

Can i get a normal one and leave after 6 months if necessary?

Whats the best way to find an apartment, is it easier with a broker or is there a newspaper, or adverts on apartment buildings! 

Any other ideas/recomendations?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Congratulations on your new job and welcome in Egypt as we say here.

Th Hilton has seviced apartments in Zamalek.. right at the tip of the island and on the banks of the river, it would be a good base if your company is offering to pick up the bill, however if they send you to negotiate then drive a hard bargain.. They will tell you that they will be busy over Ramadan but I would seriously doubt that as Gulf Arabs are staying away plus of course we are still in the throes of a revolution. Serviced means it is an apartment run by a hotel, your room will be cleaned each day, room service is available as is other hotel facilities. There will be no fuel bills but telephone calls will be charged but it is easy enough to set up a mobile telephone contract, calls on a mobile are as cheap as on a land line, 
There are brokers on the island or you could just walk around and see for yourself... just ask at buildings if there are any apartments for rent, always easier to take an Arabic speaker with you but your company should help you out with this,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Once on the island you will never have to leave unless you want to watch football at the BCA,


----------



## Quick Ben

MaidenScotland said:


> Serviced means it is an apartment run by a hotel, your room will be cleaned each day, room service is available as is other hotel facilities. ,


Hmm 

Access to hotel facilities would be nice for a few weeks but I suspect if it felt like a hotel i wouldn't be able to stand it for 6 months. It would be like i was just visiting not living here.

Has anyone got experience of staying at these places. How independent are you?

For example

- Would i be able to come and go directly to my apartment or would i go through hotel reception?
- Would there be facilities to cook for myself?
- Would i have to put my shopping through an airport scanner when i came in?
- Could i have friends and family come out and stay in the apartment and or would they have to check in/ pay ?
- Could i bring in my own drinks or would i be expected to overpay for them at the Hotel bar?

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Quick Ben said:


> Hmm
> 
> Access to hotel facilities would be nice for a few weeks but I suspect if it felt like a hotel i wouldn't be able to stand it for 6 months. It would be like i was just visiting not living here.
> 
> Has anyone got experience of staying at these places. How independent are you?
> 
> For example
> 
> - Would i be able to come and go directly to my apartment or would i go through hotel reception?
> - Would there be facilities to cook for myself?
> - Would i have to put my shopping through an airport scanner when i came in?
> - Could i have friends and family come out and stay in the apartment and or would they have to check in/ pay ?
> - Could i bring in my own drinks or would i be expected to overpay for them at the Hotel bar?
> 
> Ben




I used to stay in the Hilton serviced apartments down at the world trade centre so I know a fair bit about them


No you do not go through reception

Yes I had a full well equipped kitchen and laundry room

I would not think you would have to do the scanner thing once you are a resident.

Yes friends and family can come and stay at no extra charge 

You can bring all the booze in that you want, you can have deliveries made from drinkies, food can be delivered to your room ie pizza chinese etc

You can use outside dry cleaning washing men, you do not have to use the hotels in house laundry

You will have the use of a swimming pool when you want it.

You can complain if your neighbour is noisy.


If you are only staying for 6 months it really is ideal.. it lets you enjoy the city without setting up utilities etc, plus any repairs that need doing are done immediately, no having to phone the landlord who will promise to do it next week then tell you it's the revolution, his cat has had kittens, his mothers next door neighbour fell... as excuses as why the job has not been done and the fact you are only staying for 6 months will make them less inclined for them to do any work for you,


maiden


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks that;s reassuring but i am going to be  paying for it myself so it depends a lot on the cost 

Assuming that i am successful in "bargaining really hard" how much is it going to cost compared to a normal apartment?

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks that;s reassuring but i am going to be paying for it myself so it depends a lot on the cost
> 
> Assuming that i am successful in "bargaining really hard" how much is it going to cost compared to a normal apartment?
> 
> Ben




I have no idea 

Hilton Zamalek Residence (Cairo) - Hotel reviews, photos, rates - TripAdvisor

it will also of course depend on what type of apartment you want and the standard of finishings in a normal apartment,
... Zamalek is expensive. 
I would take into consideration

No fuel bills,
No cleaning bills
No transport costs
you will have air con that you could leave running 24/7
No set up... you just walk in and unpack,
If you like to swim.. a day pass at the Marriot.. if available will cost you about 25 pounds sterling.. you would have free use of the one in the Hilton.

Cairo is receiving very few visitors so you are in the driving seat.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I had a read through and found this

“Long term rental - It's a great fit.”
Reviewed 4 August 2011
I lived in my Hilton residence for nearly four months and enjoyed it quite a bit. The security staff is manned 24/7, without dogs, but with hydraulic blockades. The reception staff is exceptionally friendly as is the guest services manager. The fitness center has all the basic necessities and the pool is very nice. The pool is on the East side of the high rise building so after about noon, there is not much sun available in the pool deck, but the water is still refreshing and clear.
There are short stay rooms (normal hotel style) and extended stay suites (two and three bedrooms). Most rooms overlook the Nile River. The beds are very comfortable. The living area has a sofa and a couch, each bedroom has a LCD TV with basic cable. The living room has a DVD/Surround sound system.
The suites come with a full kitchen including a full service stove, dishes and tons of cupboards. The housekeeping staff does a great job keeping the place tidy and even does the dishes when you don't! 
There are two restaurants and a specific room service menu that are very good. I have used all three frequently and have never been disappointed. 
All in all, it's a great hotel and it's in Zamalek so there is plenty to see and do. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Do you not have a housing allowance?


----------



## Quick Ben

hanks Maiden You are putting a lot of work in on this and its greatly appreciated. 

I don't have a housing allowance i just have a salary which in theory includes something for housing transport etc I am hoping to avoid transport costs so I want somewhere that is a maximum of 30 minutes walk of the 5 Bells which is not far from my office,

Anything I spend on the accommodation is not available for spending elsewhere, so its really a case of balancing the cost of serviced apartments against any normal ones available for 6 months and adjusting for internet and the other things you mentioned.

If the difference is small i will pick the nicest option, if it is large i will take the cheapest. 


Ben


----------



## Quick Ben

What's the position with real estate agents in Zamalek.

Are there any worth talking to or is it like other countries i have been to where the ahent just shows you what he has regardless of your needs and it mostlyi rubbish as landlords only use brokers for property which they are failing to rent?

Are there any websites for rentals in Cairo ?


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> What's the position with real estate agents in Zamalek.
> 
> Are there any worth talking to or is it like other countries i have been to where the ahent just shows you what he has regardless of your needs and it mostlyi rubbish as landlords only use brokers for property which they are failing to rent?
> 
> Are there any websites for rentals in Cairo ?


It's certainly worth talking to an agent, but you have to be clear about who will pay the fees (usually a percentage of the contract), you or the property owner as that will tell you who's best interest the agent is looking out for. I used a simsar (agent) once and it was the worst renting experience I've ever had. I will never do it again.

Web sites (craigslist, edar, etc.) are a good resource in terms of of getting an eye full of what's out there, but I would stay away from any advertisement in English as it's most often a price-gouging waiting for an unsuspecting victim.

It's a renter's market at the moment, particularly because summer is tourist season and the tourists just aren't here. 

Long-term rental prices are easily negotiated down, to a lower rate. This is Egypt; don't be afraid to bargain.


----------



## Quick Ben

expatagogo said:


> It's certainly worth talking to an agent, but you have to be clear about who will pay the fees (usually a percentage of the contract), you or the property owner as that will tell you who's best interest the agent is looking out for. I used a simsar (agent) once and it was the worst renting experience I've ever had. I will never do it again.
> .


Thanks Gogo

I am slightly confused by your "simsar (agent) " comment Is Simsar a particular company or is it just the egyptian name for agent or the name for a particular type of agent who's actually working for the landlord not you?


----------



## GM1

A simsar is the Egyptian word for agent.


----------



## MaidenScotland

If it was me and knowing what I know about the situation here I would..

book one of the serviced flats for 2 weeks.. it will then 

give you time to look around for other accomodation

give you an option to stay.... make sure the manager knows you are looking for accommodation tell him you like it there but can't afford it... see what he offers you.


Maiden,


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks maiden that sounds like a good plan


I had a look in the cost of living section to assess the costs i was saving using a serviced apartments.

There was a fairly early post with about 70 Egyprtian pounds for electricity and gas ( does this cover heating?) and 125 for internet. 

Are those figures about right?

I could not see anything for cleaning any idea how much would this cost for 
a. daily cleaning comparable to the residence ( but unlikely i would want so much in practice)
b. cleaning say once a week

Thanks

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks maiden that sounds like a good plan
> 
> 
> I had a look in the cost of living section to assess the costs i was saving using a serviced apartments.
> 
> There was a fairly early post with about 70 Egyprtian pounds for electricity and gas ( does this cover heating?) and 125 for internet.
> 
> Are those figures about right?
> 
> I could not see anything for cleaning any idea how much would this cost for
> a. daily cleaning comparable to the residence ( but unlikely i would want so much in practice)
> b. cleaning say once a week
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ben




Trying to cost power is a difficult one..
It would depend on your apartment size, whether you are running your air con.. and the past week has been horrendous.. I have air con and fans running 24/7.. but I don't pay the bill, bottled gas has risen in this area at an alarming rate and it is not always available.

I now pay 230 LE for internet.. to get a better speed but you can buy dongles from the various mobile shops. 

Cleaning bills is nothing to worry about.. labour here is cheap however you will need to be in when the apartment is being cleaned.. do not leave the cleaner alone.

If I remember correctly the serviced apartments I used gave clean sheets each day... my idea of heaven.

You will need to buy bedding, towels, etc in a non serviced apartment, set up television subscription.


----------



## expatagogo

My household expenses:

30 LE for internet, which is not the fastest, but reliable. I bought a USB stick and it was a waste of money. There's too much cement to get a decent signal - without hanging off of a balcony. 

30 LE for the bawaab (doorman), plus tips for errands

30 - 35 LE for electricity - with no air conditioning running

10 LE for water

Gas for cooking (not a canister) is included in my rent

50 LE (plus lunch) for a nanny to come in and do the deep cleaning (sorry, I don't do the towel thing on the floors). 

This is my third rental (wow, I've been here a long time!) and they've always come with bedding (no towels, but those are cheap). Television subscription in 2 out of 3, but setting up cable in the one was a matter of 25 LE a month.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> My household expenses:
> 
> 30 LE for internet, which is not the fastest, but reliable. I bought a USB stick and it was a waste of money. There's too much cement to get a decent signal - without hanging off of a balcony.
> 
> 30 LE for the bawaab (doorman), plus tips for errands
> 
> 30 - 35 LE for electricity - with no air conditioning running
> 
> 10 LE for water
> 
> Gas for cooking (not a canister) is included in my rent
> 
> 50 LE (plus lunch) for a nanny to come in and do the deep cleaning (sorry, I don't do the towel thing on the floors).
> 
> This is my third rental (wow, I've been here a long time!) and they've always come with bedding (no towels, but those are cheap). Television subscription in 2 out of 3, but setting up cable in the one was a matter of 25 LE a month.





30le for internet? where? how? who?


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> 30le for internet? where? how? who?


I've had internet hooked up in all three flats, and I've always paid only 30 LE per month. And it's always been to a neighbor guy who strings it up. How do I find the neighbor guy? The doorman knows who to go to and gets it done.


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> I've had internet hooked up in all three flats, and I've always paid only 30 LE per month. And it's always been to a neighbor guy who strings it up. How do I find the neighbor guy? The doorman knows who to go to and gets it done.




ahhh not possible for me to do that


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh not possible for me to do that


A common practice in egypt both for internet,sattelite and electric supplies....but wouldn't recommend doing internet banking if connected to internet by that method.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> A common practice in egypt both for internet,sattelite and electric supplies....but wouldn't recommend doing internet banking if connected to internet by that method.





somehow I dont think I could ask diplomatic staff for a piggyback,


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> somehow I dont think I could ask diplomatic staff for a piggyback,


That's not the only internet choice in your neighborhood, I assure you.

Look at the front of any net cafe and you'll see a billion cables running out of the front and into apartments.

I'm pretty sure there's a young fellow downstairs with a router box and that's where mine comes from.

One person gets the connection box then sells it to the neighborhood. It's a good business.


----------



## Quick Ben

expatagogo said:


> My household expenses:
> 
> 30 LE for internet, which is not the fastest, but reliable. I bought a USB stick and it was a waste of money. There's too much cement to get a decent signal - without hanging off of a balcony.
> 
> 30 LE for the bawaab (doorman), plus tips for errands
> 
> .


Thanks Gogo

Can you ( or anyone else) tell me more about the bawaab (doorman)?

What does he actually do?
Does he really sit at the door all day/night or is he more of a "handyman" changing light bulbs etc.
Is the 30 LE a formal charge or is it optional money you give him to keep him friendly so he sorts out your internet , doesn't complain about your pet poodle etc

Do most apartments have one or is it just up -market ones?

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Bawabs will be in any building you are living in but payment depends on the building... mine is alot more than 30LE and we must have at least 6 who all vie to be working in the garage as when they bring your car out and wipe it with a dirty cloth they expect a tip. Bowabs are pretty good at doing all the jobs you don't want to do...changing lightbulbs but my knowledge of them is every time they do something for you they expect a tip.. I am sure that some will say they don't tip theirs but I do.
Being good to your bowab can make life a lot more easier,


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks Maiden 

But i am still not clear what they do. Are they basically just policing who goes in and out (which i can understand for a posh apartment but not so much if its for every apartment) or are they more like building superintendents who change light bulbs and arrange repairs when the lift breaks etc, or maybe they do both?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks Maiden
> 
> But i am still not clear what they do. Are they basically just policing who goes in and out (which i can understand for a posh apartment but not so much if its for every apartment) or are they more like building superintendents who change light bulbs and arrange repairs when the lift breaks etc, or maybe they do both?




They do both... btw not all buildings have lifts..

the bowabs lives in the building.. sometimes on the roof, sometimes in a little room under the stairs,,

This is a way to generate jobs and housing... 


Cairo is a haven of gossip your bowab and all the bowabs around know you business


----------



## MaidenScotland

A bowab is a doorman, common throughout Egypt. A bowab's job is to take care of the house to which they are assigned. Bowabs are usually male and wear a gallabeya (a type of kaftan), a native Egyptian dress. Bowabs are also usually Egyptian. Their salary is determined and paid by residents of the house.


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks Gogo
> 
> Can you ( or anyone else) tell me more about the bawaab (doorman)?
> 
> What does he actually do?
> Does he really sit at the door all day/night or is he more of a "handyman" changing light bulbs etc.
> Is the 30 LE a formal charge or is it optional money you give him to keep him friendly so he sorts out your internet , doesn't complain about your pet poodle etc
> 
> Do most apartments have one or is it just up -market ones?
> 
> Ben


Not all buildings have them. Sometimes, not often, but sometimes, buildings will share them.

Their duties are varied, but most often include keeping the common areas (reception, hallways, elevators, etc.) clean, and preventing rif-raf from coming in (beggars, squatters, cats, etc.), as well as escorting bill collectors, meter readers, and maintenance/repair people to and from residents' flats.

He may not actually change the light bulb (I've never had one do it), but he will either run out to buy the light bulb or find someone to come and do it.

And, yes, mine does sit outside the entry door all day, looking menacing (although he's quite a gentleman). My particular building is locked up at night as my bawaab's wife and children live in, so he sleeps with his family.

Maiden is right in that the monthly charge depends on the building and, somehow, mine have consistently cost 30 LE each month. 

I always, always, always tip my bawaab, because I appreciate what he does and, face it, he's poor with a family to feed and running and fetching for me is not part of his job description.


----------



## The Surfer

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks Maiden
> 
> But i am still not clear what they do. Are they basically just policing who goes in and out (which i can understand for a posh apartment but not so much if its for every apartment) or are they more like building superintendents who change light bulbs and arrange repairs when the lift breaks etc, or maybe they do both?


A Bawab is a man who lives in the small room in the building his main job is to take care of the building and clean it up every week and wash the cars ,, but they do extra stuff as to refine their very low salary such as

Laundry
Delivery
Maintenance
cleaning your apartment
fixing anything

in other words he can be your personal assistant.


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks everyone 

What level of tipping are we talking about for the Bowab ?

I don't want to insult him by offering too little but it sounds there could be a steady drip feed of tips so I don't want to overpay.

I guess it depends on what he is doing for me so what would be a fair tip for

a. doing something i didn't really want or need like cleaning my car's already clean windscreen
b. doing something which is really his job like cleaning the hall outside my apartment
c. doing something simple that isn't really his job like arranging internet from a neighbour
d. doing something above and beyond the call of duty like unblocking my toilet

Would it be a good idea to give him a tip for nothing in particular when I first arrive to get him friendly or would this just set a dangerous precedent?


----------



## The Surfer

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> What level of tipping are we talking about for the Bowab ?
> 
> I don't want to insult him by offering too little but it sounds there could be a steady drip feed of tips so I don't want to overpay.
> 
> I guess it depends on what he is doing for me so what would be a fair tip for
> 
> a. doing something i didn't really want or need like cleaning my car's already clean windscreen
> b. doing something which is really his job like cleaning the hall outside my apartment
> c. doing something simple that isn't really his job like arranging internet from a neighbour
> d. doing something above and beyond the call of duty like unblocking my toilet
> 
> Would it be a good idea to give him a tip for nothing in particular when I first arrive to get him friendly or would this just set a dangerous precedent?


Actually for these type of jobs there's no certain payment should be paid, it's adjustable.

a. he would never wash your car without permission and if he just cleaned the windscreen you can just give him a 1 pound coin or 2, or you can just say thank you =D 

b. you already pay him his salary as to clean the hall outside so no need to tip him but still you can do.

c. you could thank him or just tip him with 5 LE or sth.

d. i guess he wouldn't do this as it's the plumber's job, but if he did it you gotta pay like 10 or 20 LE that's good enough.

NB: Most of doormen are really poor people so he would be happy gaining extra 1 or 5 or 10 LE, it's all good.


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> a. doing something i didn't really want or need like cleaning my car's already clean windscreen


He would never touch your car without you telling him to. This is a non-issue.



Quick Ben said:


> b. doing something which is really his job like cleaning the hall outside my apartment


This is his job and he knows it. There's no need to tip. He won't ask, and you shouldn't offer.



Quick Ben said:


> c. doing something simple that isn't really his job like arranging internet from a neighbour


You have to ask yourself the value of whatever it is you've asked him to do. 

I paid my bawaab 20 LE for arranging the internet, however he also brought Mrs. Bawaab (and I hardly ever see her!) to sit with me while he supervised the installation. Negotiating the logistics of not being a female alone in a flat with a man (it's illegal if unmarried) is not easy, and he took that into consideration, so 20 LE was worth it.

Another example, I needed a new SIM card for my mobile, and he took care of that in its entirety at the corner mobile store. I gave him 5 LE. He was thrilled.



Quick Ben said:


> d. doing something above and beyond the call of duty like unblocking my toilet


That's a job he'll find someone to do.



Quick Ben said:


> Would it be a good idea to give him a tip for nothing in particular when I first arrive to get him friendly or would this just set a dangerous precedent?


Oh, please. Don't do that lest he may think you're a money tree or, almost as bad, you may insult him. When you first arrive, he will help you get your things into your flat and, for that 5 or 10 LE (unless you have tons of stuff) is sufficient.


----------



## hurghadapat

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> What level of tipping are we talking about for the Bowab ?
> 
> I don't want to insult him by offering too little but it sounds there could be a steady drip feed of tips so I don't want to overpay.
> 
> I guess it depends on what he is doing for me so what would be a fair tip for
> 
> a. doing something i didn't really want or need like cleaning my car's already clean windscreen
> b. doing something which is really his job like cleaning the hall outside my apartment
> c. doing something simple that isn't really his job like arranging internet from a neighbour
> d. doing something above and beyond the call of duty like unblocking my toilet
> 
> Would it be a good idea to give him a tip for nothing in particular when I first arrive to get him friendly or would this just set a dangerous precedent?


Don't worry he will soon let you know if he thinks the backsheesh is not enough....maybe not in so many words but by the expression on his face and the way he looks at what you have given him.


----------



## expatagogo

QB, you'll want to ask to meet the bawaab before you make a decision about renting a flat. I've been lucky with them and right now happen to have a great guy doing the job. However, know that lots of men take that job on when they are elderly (or maybe they've been doing it for 50 years!), so you can't expect them to be frisky enough to do much. I've been in apartment buildings, in super nice apartment buildings, where the bawaab does nothing but lay on a mat in his room and look creepy. Personally, I wouldn't rent a flat without one that lives in again (made that mistake once), and consider him to be part of the team (along with my nanny) that helps me get through life here, as a foreigner - which presents plenty of challenges all on its own.


----------



## expatagogo

hurghadapat said:


> Don't worry he will soon let you know if he thinks the backsheesh is not enough....maybe not in so many words but by the expression on his face and the way he looks at what you have given him.


Right! If not that way, the total lack of speed with which he fulfills your next request will let you know.


----------



## Quick Ben

expatagogo said:


> QB, you'll want to ask to meet the bawaab before you make a decision about renting a flat. I've been lucky with them and right now happen to have a great guy doing the job. However, know that lots of men take that job on when they are elderly (or maybe they've been doing it for 50 years!), so you can't expect them to be frisky enough to do much. I've been in apartment buildings, in super nice apartment buildings, where the bawaab does nothing but lay on a mat in his room and look creepy. Personally, I wouldn't rent a flat without one that lives in again (made that mistake once), and consider him to be part of the team (along with my nanny) that helps me get through life here, as a foreigner - which presents plenty of challenges all on its own.


Thanks gogo - What should i be looking for when i meet the Bawaab? 

what is the problem if there isn't one does the apartment block just not get cleaned or is it more serious than that?


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks gogo - What should i be looking for when i meet the Bawaab?


Mobility. Paying the lay-on-a-mat-and-look-creepy type is lovely from a humanitarian point of view, but it won't help get things accomplished.



Quick Ben said:


> what is the problem if there isn't one does the apartment block just not get cleaned or is it more serious than that?


There's always someone to keep an eye on property, in one way or another. Here's why: to keep someone from stealing the land the building sits on. Seriously. Vacant lots have a shack that a bawaab-type of guy lives in, sometimes with his family, to keep someone from swooping in and building on it, then claiming it's theirs because "[their] hand is on it." Accurate property ownership records are not one of Egypt's strong suits, so keeping someone around to prevent stealing land, a building, etc., makes sense ... in a Welcome in Egypt sort of way.

I'm sure there are buildings that don't have the pleasure and privilege of a bawaab that serves as more than an anti-theft device, even if the duties are shared between buildings, however I'm certain those are buildings without other amenities, such as indoor plumbing and there are likely chickens in the hallways. Zamalek is on the swanky side of life, so you can count on a bawaab in the building.


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks Everyone you've been very helpful.

I am arriving in Egyot at the end of next week. Is there anything else you think i should be thinking about when assessing potential apartments?

Ben


----------



## canuck2010

Some boabs are good, some aren't. I have heard of boabs being involved in robberies in apartments when tenants are away. 

On the other hand, some boabs are excellent. Our current boab has worked in the building for decades. He only gets paid a pittance by the landlord however (who owns the building and lives in the penthouse no less). Instead of paying him extra money, we give him food, such as a bag of rice, vegetables, or even a roasted chicken a couple times a month. Whenever we have left over food from a restaurant we'll just give it to the boab or guard. It's shameful to waste food in this country. 

Another thing, the boab collects our empty bottles and is able to sell them for a couple pounds for recycling. Every bit counts.

During Eid it is appropriate time to give cash, we usually give $50 or so to each boab plus a gift bag of food (they sell them at all the supermarkets)
--

As for looking for apartments, find out who the neighbors are and try to talk to a couple of them to see how the building is. Also check for current or future renovations. Gutting and renovating an apartment in Egypt can take months if not years, renovation usually involves sledgehammers and can go on into the night. There are no planning laws or regulations in effect right now of course. Location, higher the floor the better.


----------



## expatagogo

canuck2010 said:


> As for looking for apartments, find out who the neighbors are and try to talk to a couple of them to see how the building is. Also check for current or future renovations. Gutting and renovating an apartment in Egypt can take months if not years, renovation usually involves sledgehammers and can go on into the night. There are no planning laws or regulations in effect right now of course. Location, higher the floor the better.


Also, be sure to notice if they're adding floors to surrounding buildings or not. Laborers are quite a sloppy lot, slinging buckets of paint and wet cement and if it ends up on someone's car/laundry/etc., it's never their fault.


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks people

Whats the situation with heating. Is it normal for apartments to be independently heated or is there a centralised heating system for the entire building or are winters so short and mild that heating is not an issue ? 

Ben


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks people
> 
> Whats the situation with heating. Is it normal for apartments to be independently heated or is there a centralised heating system for the entire building or are winters so short and mild that heating is not an issue ?
> 
> Ben


Everyone's personal comfort varies, and I've never been able to cope with just stacks of thick blankets. I need heat.

Heaters are portable electric heaters.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have hot air heating plus an electric blanket on the bed and an electric throw for when I am sitting watching tv.. laptops are also a great heat source .. hot water bottle for the cats to sit on,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Winters here are cold, damp and miserable, building are built to expel the heat.. no fitted carpets or agas in the kitchen.


----------



## expatagogo

The cement holds whatever temperature it is outside.

I never knew flats would have a built-in heat source. I've bought a couple of electric heaters to set in the room and warm it.

The kitchen oven on full blast helps, too.


----------



## Quick Ben

Well thats a relief i was beginning to worry i'd be arriving in the middle of a second revolution.

I will arrive this weekend 

Any last minute advice?

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

Quick Ben said:


> Well thats a relief i was beginning to worry i'd be arriving in the middle of a second revolution.
> 
> I will arrive this weekend
> 
> Any last minute advice?
> 
> Ben




Have a safe trip and keep reading the forum for the latest news


----------



## Quick Ben

MaidenScotland said:


> Have a safe trip and keep reading the forum for the latest news


Will do!
Though to be honest i am quite hoping there won't be anything news-worthy between now and the weekend


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> Well thats a relief i was beginning to worry i'd be arriving in the middle of a second revolution.
> 
> I will arrive this weekend
> 
> Any last minute advice?
> 
> Ben


Yes, bring gifts! You can't imagine how grateful people here are for anything from "the outside" (which is what Egyptians call it, not me). 

Before I came, I went to my local dollar store and bought a shopping bag full of pens (the pens on offer locally ooze ink out the sides) and two dozen calendars to give away, and I gave and gave and gave until they were all gone - and the appreciation was deep. You may want to bring something a little the pricier side for your new boss(es), like candies (but not chocolates, not in this heat) and enough that they can take some home to share with their families. 

You'll also want to bring your own planner. Sure, you can buy one here, but they read from right to left. It's hard to get used to. 

Will someone be meeting you at the airport?


----------



## Quick Ben

Thanks Gogo I would never have thought of that.

i am hoping the company will lay on airport pick-up but i am waiting for them to come back to me I dont even know where i will be staying yet . I guess they have understandably distracted the last few days.

Ben


----------



## expatagogo

Quick Ben said:


> Thanks Gogo I would never have thought of that.
> 
> i am hoping the company will lay on airport pick-up but i am waiting for them to come back to me I dont even know where i will be staying yet . I guess they have understandably distracted the last few days.
> 
> Ben


Ah, okay. If you're on your own from the airport, just say so and someone here will help with how much a taxi fare from the airport to where you're staying should cost.

Also, while you're in the airport, exchange at least a little bit of money into local currency so you'll have some money to work with for the short term. 

If you haven't already, take a few minutes before you come and learn what Arabic numbers look like because it's a necessary life skill.

Here's a link to help you:

Arabic Numbers


----------



## Quick Ben

That explains a lot i was trying to work them out from car number plates last time i was over but there didn't seem to be enough numbers . I guess i was not distinguishing 2 and 3 and maybe not registering zero at all.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## GM1

Also handwritten 2 and 3 have a different form: 







in the picture the second number is the handwritten form.


----------



## Quick Ben

GM1 said:


> Also handwritten 2 and 3 have a different form:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the picture the second number is the handwritten form.



Wow that's even worse !

Seriously, if you are looking at a strangers handwriting how can you tell if they have written the first version of 2 or the second version of 3, The dip in the horizontal stoke is more pronounced in the 3 but i imagine this varies with who is writing, So how can you tell?


----------



## Lanason

Quick Ben said:


> So how can you tell?


 you can't


----------



## GM1

If it is handwritten, Egyptians always use the second form. If it is written with a machine it is the first form.


----------



## Quick Ben

GM1 said:


> If it is handwritten, Egyptians always use the second form. If it is written with a machine it is the first form.


I see that makes a lot more sense Thanks


----------



## Quick Ben

Having decided to live in Zamalek I have now been offered some company accomodation in October 6th city.

Its a nice offer and will save me some money but I am not sure if its worth it because of the commute.

So 

How long will it take to commute to july 26 in zamalek from there in rush hour?

how much less is it is the commute if i leave early/late to avoid rush hour?

Whats it like as a place to live there is it a soulless suburb or is it similar to Zamalek with cafes etc?

Is therre much of an expat community there?

Whats accomodation like there are there still apartments with Bowabs or is it all villas ?

Is it easy to get taxis to/from there and how much would it cost to go to Zamalek or Maadi 


Thanks for any help you can offer with this

Ben


----------



## MaidenScotland

The friends I have that live there seem to spend all their time travelling downtown for a social life


----------



## Quick Ben

I am trying to decide between an appartment which is OK with an internet router which only needs to be switched on and one i ike better without internet.

The broker is saying there is a long delay ( a few months) getting internet on a landline but you can get USB modem which works fine. The flat is high up so hopefully would have OK mobile signal.

Has anyone any experience of using Skype in Egypt on a USB modem conection. Can it support video if not can it support voice without lots of disconnections?

Has anyone experince of delays getting land line internet installed

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010

Well, if there is a live phone line with working phone number, connecting internet only takes a day or two. Installing a land line may take a while unless you have someone helping you. If you have a good cellphone signal, the fastest USB Internet stick or wireless router would be good enough for Skype, but of course, not as good as adsl. All the mobile companies are having sales right now, so a good time to check out the options.


----------



## bevermac

I like living in 6th october - it is less busy, greener and it has most things that you will need.

New places are opening up all the time - such as the new Arkan mall - which is a great place to eat/socialise.

But some people Loooove Maadi (I personally don't) and some people will tell you they hate 6th October - it all depends on the individual!

Accomadation is mixed - compounds and outside compounds - apartments / townhouse / villas - furnished / unfurnished.

Commuting - this si where it all goes pearshaped - the traffic between Cairo is subject the the same vagaries of all of the Egyptian ringroad - you gat good days and very bad days where the roads have blocked up due to accidents.

Plenty of Taxis - if you wish to rely on taxis then I would recommend that you find one and get somone from your work to make a deal - or you might be better hiring a driver and a car.

But to rely on taxis all the time would be expenisive - also for geting around.
There are alot of expats living in 6th October - but sometimes it isn't so easy to get to know them - best way to start is by getting to know the people from your work if they have more expats other than yourself.
To build up a good network of friends can take time - as in all places.


----------



## txlstewart

Skype with video can sometimes freeze with the USB. ADSL is really better for reducing the frustration level! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Quick Ben

Akshay 

This is the thread I mentioned to you


----------

